# Reviving old props



## tworwo (Sep 9, 2014)

I took a break from haunting for the past 5 yrs. Feeling inspired to start up again, I began dusting off the old props. Unfortunately I am having difficulty with burned out bulbs. Sounds easy enough to replace, but somehow I'm having difficulty. My old groundbreakers need twinkle bulb replacements. 20 string twinkle lights, 25 string twinkle lights, etc… Is there a graph or something that can tell you which voltage bulb to use. I replaced the twinkles in my 20 string steady on groundbreaker and they were super bright, hot and burned out within a minute. Can I buy new LED strings for groundbreakers that have 5 parts? Does someone sell replacement stings for old props? Any help is appreciated. Happy haunting!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you give us specs on the lights you have/want to replace?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Also, "groundbreaker" being a generic term, it might help if we knew the commercial name of the prop. I don't know of any groundbreakers that come with lights, but that might be just me.


----------

